# 2014 Certifications



## crono782 (Jan 7, 2014)

Like the similar 2013 thread, what certification goals do you guys have for 2014?

For myself, I will be trying for my first "B" Certificate at the next forum & exam in my area in February. *stressed*
I hope to go for an "A" Certificate by at least the end of 2014.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jan 8, 2014)

We have lecture pins for each portion of the degree.

I would like to learn either the EA lecture or IC lecture.

The letter G is third on my list.


----------



## crono782 (Jan 8, 2014)

That's pretty neat, we don't have pins for that stuff here.  So the degree "certifications" there are broken down further in parts? Interesting.

The breakdown for Texas for anyone's information is:
"C" Certificate = Opening/closing all 4 lodge types, all degree proficiencies Q+A (long), Tyler's oath
"B" Certificate = C Certificate work + confer all 3 degrees (all parts)
"A" Certificate = C & B Certificate work + All 3 degree lectures


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 8, 2014)

crono782 said:


> That's pretty neat, we don't have pins for that stuff here.


In the not too distant past, we only had the "A" (all or nothing?) certificate.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 8, 2014)

In Tennessee, we don't have such certificates (at least that I am aware).
We have a Lecturer's Card which means you can give the questions and answers for all three lectures. You should have this at a minimum if you are going to teach someone.
Our main "certification" is a Proficiency Card which means you can confer all three degrees and teach the lectures. It is assumed if you can do these, you can fill any other spot in degree work. Your lodge gets bonus points during inspection for the more card holders you have.
There is a "Know it All" pin which means you can recite the monitor (Tennessee Craftsman) cover to cover. You have to do all the previously stated as well as all second and third sections, charges, funeral, officer installation, etc. I know one person who has this.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 9, 2014)

In California the system is less formalized but the requirements for  offices are theoretically harder.  There is one elected Grand Lecturer  instead of a committee.  DDGMs (called Inspectors in CA) answer to the  GM for administration plus to the GL for ritual.  Instead of certified  instructors every lodge has at least one appointed Officer's Coach who  is the best ritualist in that lodge.  To qualify for advancement a  brother needs to learn all of the major parts including the lectures but  not all of the small parts.  Most sitting WMs ask PMs to deliver the lectures even though we all had to demonstrate proficiency in them all to advance - That's where theory and practice diverge the most.  I delivered the first at a district meeting, both seconds to live candidates, the third to the officers coach.  I did not retain most of the lectures once I left the east and usually asked a good ritualist to deliver them to live candidates.  I learned 5 of the 8 small parts in the second section and all of the chair parts but chaplain.

As in Tennessee there are levels of certificates in Illinois.  A Certified Lodge Instructor is authorized to teach all of the floor work and all of the ritual but the lectures.  Every CLI knows at least a couple of the lectures.  A Grand Lecturer is also authorized to teach all of the lectures plus all of the monitorial work like installation and funeral.  In Illinois the lectures are modular so there are 3 modules int eh third usually delivered by different brothers.  A Grand Lodge Instructor is also current on all of the explanatory material that is used to support all phases of ritual instruction.  The certificates are sort of like Texas "B", "C" and "and then some".  Members of the Committee on Work are drawn from the Grand Lodge Instructors.  All installed WMs must know all of the openings, closings.  The better ritualist WMs know all of the conferrals.  I delivered 5 of the 8 smaller parts in the second section (different set than in CA), two of the obligations and all of the chairs but chaplain so I'm not a good ritualist.

Vary different jurisdiction to jurisdiction.  Now I'm gradually practicing a third ritual.

Four meeting types?  1 Stated for business, 2 called/special for degrees/proficiencies, 3 sorrow for funerals, 4 table lodge.  As table lodge is banned this year I don't think I got the Texas list right.  Maybe there's a difference between lodge of sorrow and conferring a funeral that I don't understand yet.


----------



## crono782 (Jan 9, 2014)

Man, it's so interesting to see how different jurisdictions do things.

4 lodge types being, EA, FC, MM, and MM lodge of sorrow. MMLoS is its own type (though not difficult, it is not often performed) of opening/closing. Further complicating it, Texas allows it to be performed as needed per funeral or perpetual for an entire masonic year. It seems to me most lodges opt for perpetual.


----------



## crono782 (Jan 9, 2014)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> In the not too distant past, we only had the "A" (all or nothing?) certificate.



While the "B" seems a tad unnecessary, I like that there is a "C" one. I've heard of a few lodges that require in their by-laws that their senior officers to all hold C certs.  Good idea IMO and further, I think it's a great idea to have the all officers from WM through JD (minus Trs and Sec) to hold C certs every year in order to progress should they wish to.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jan 9, 2014)

This brother from a lodge in my state has 7 pins. The most I believe you can get in New Jersey. They do have one that consolidates your achievements into one pin but some prefer to wear all 7.

(his right lapel)

I believe it is styled after the number of rungs on Jacob's Ladder.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 9, 2014)

crono782 said:


> I've heard of a few lodges that require in their by-laws that their senior officers to all hold C certs.


We tried to put that into our bylaws but GL rejected it, saying that only they had the authority to prescribe the qualifications for Lodge officers. However, it is one of the requirements to attain the Vanguard Lodge award.


----------



## crono782 (Jan 9, 2014)

Interesting, specifically I heard Stock Show lodge in FW had done it. Maybe since it is kind of a special case though...


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 9, 2014)

What we do for Lodge of Sorrow is open it for the whole year. Immediately following officer installation in December, the newly installed master will open a MM lodge and say "this lodge has been called and opened for the purpose of opening a Lodge of Sorrow to remain open during my term of office." The following December, he will close the Lodge of Sorrow just prior to the installation of new officers. Once they are installed, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 9, 2014)

We do basically the same thing, except our wording is a bit different & we install officers after June 24th & before August 1st.


----------



## otherstar (Jan 9, 2014)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> In the not too distant past, we only had the "A" (all or nothing?) certificate.



How long ago was that? It had to be pre-1997 because that system was in place when I was raised. I got an "A" certificate in 1999 and 1999, but lapsed in 2000 due to lack of time because of family and work concerns. 

I was a man without a country from 2004-2012, but I'm active again and I'm going to shot for my "A" certificate this year!


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 9, 2014)

It was before my time also, but I'll see if I can find out.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 10, 2014)

Companion Joe said:


> What we do for Lodge of Sorrow is open it for the whole year.



Texas was the first jurisdiction I've seen a Lodge of Sorrow in.  Good to know it's practiced in more jurisdictions.  My other jurisdictions list funeral ceremonies as events other than tiled meetings and treat each funeral separately.

On a lodge requiring a certificate for their officers - Classic Traditional Observance approach.  If GL forbids entering it in the bylaws it can be a tradition of the lodge.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jan 10, 2014)

Companion Joe said:


> What we do for Lodge of Sorrow is open it for the whole year. Immediately following officer installation in December, the newly installed master will open a MM lodge and say "this lodge has been called and opened for the purpose of opening a Lodge of Sorrow to remain open during my term of office." The following December, he will close the Lodge of Sorrow just prior to the installation of new officers. Once they are installed, rinse and repeat.


Sort of the same thing in New Jersey but before we leave the Lodge is officially put on refreshment.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 10, 2014)

At one time (way before mine), GLoTX used to require that a Lodge of Sorrow be opened at the Lodge and the ante-burial service read before each Masonic funeral, and the LoS called from labor. The Brethren would then repair to the church or cemetery, perform the burial service, and then return to the Lodge, call the LoS back to labor, and close it. Needless to say, this took at least half a day for each funeral.

Now we have the option, which is exercised by every Lodge with which I'm familiar, of opening a LoS after the new officers are installed and reading the ante-burial service, then calling the LoS from labor for the remainder of the Lodge year. Minutes are generated for each Masonic funeral occurring during the Lodge year. At the end of the year, the outgoing officers call the LoS to labor, the LoS minutes are read and our fallen Brethren remembered and honored, and the LoS of that year closed.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 11, 2014)

As for holding certain proficiencies to hold office as some jurisdictions require, I don't like that at all. One of the best masters, if not the best, we've had in my time as a Mason couldn't do any degree work with much proficiency. We still laugh and say he couldn't open the lodge if he was using a chainsaw! He certainly couldn't confer a degree. But, when he was master, attendance was outstanding, we did things for the lodge, and it was just an all around good year. 

If our state or lodge placed proficiency requirements on being WM, this man wouldn't have had the opportunity he deserved, and our lodge would have been the poorer for it.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 11, 2014)

The "C" certificate under GLoTX does not require the ability to confer any part of any of the degrees. It only requires the catechism of each degree, of which _every _Master Mason had to demonstrate proficiency at one time in order to become such, and the ability to competently open & close the Lodges. I believe that _any _WM should be competent in opening Lodges- it is his job, he owes it to his Lodge to be able to do so, and he should have enough pride in himself and respect for his Lodge to learn the work- it is hardly an onerous requirement.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 12, 2014)

The gentleman to which I am referring could competently open and close the lodge, but it was far from smooth. By the time he was master, he was in his 70s, long removed from his lectures. He tried to beg out of being master, stating his lack of ability to do memory work like a champ. His lodge owed it to him to make sure he had the opportunity to be WM, an honor he richly deserved. Sometimes, the pride and respect goes from the group to the individual. This person, if you measured on a scale of 0-10 for being a man and Mason, he'd be a 12. Some people are ritualist, and some are not.

In Tennessee, Masons are only required to learn the EA and FC lectures to advance. You have to present the MM lecture before open lodge in order to get a certificate from the GL, but it is not a requirement. By that time, you have already been raised a MM and are entitled to the benefits of such. Heck, my dad is an old man and closing in on being a 50-year Mason. He is not now, nor ever has been, a ritualist. He could probably answer the first question of the MM lecture, but beyond that probably not. He is in lodge every time the door is open and has been the primary investigator for our lodge during the last 20 years. Just because he doesn't do memory work doesn't make him less of a Mason and a valuable contributor to the lodge.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 12, 2014)

Companion Joe said:


> The gentleman to which I am referring could competently open and close the lodge


That's all I ask.



Companion Joe said:


> Just because he doesn't do memory work doesn't make him less of a Mason and a valuable contributor to the lodge.


Never said it did. To me, one of the beautiful things about Masonry is that there is a way & place for _every_ Brother to contribute. The Brother who keeps the lawn mowed & looking good is just as important to the Lodge as the Master. That said, each Brother has to be honest with himself and the Lodge as to his abilities and limitations. Many Brethren simply do not possess the skills to lead a Lodge, however, some of those want the status of WM and get upset if they don't "receive their due". 

The best advice I ever got regarding Masonry was back when I first became a Master Mason. I was advised to never ask for anything- just let it be known by my actions that I was willing to serve the Lodge in any way I could to the best of my abilities, and that if I was considered "worthy", the Lodge would find ways I could serve.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 12, 2014)

Originally posted by Bill Lins: "_In the not too distant past, we only had the "A" (all or nothing?) certificate."
_


otherstar said:


> How long ago was that? It had to be pre-1997 because that system was in place when I was raised. I got an "A" certificate in 1999 and 1999, but lapsed in 2000 due to lack of time because of family and work concerns.
> 
> I was a man without a country from 2004-2012, but I'm active again and I'm going to shot for my "A" certificate this year!



I just re-certified yesterday. I asked R:.W:. T.K. Anthony your question- he stated that, to the best of his recollection, the change occurred back around 1985 or so.

Good luck with your exam!


----------



## Pscyclepath (Jan 12, 2014)

As of November, I have my Officer's Proficiency card in hand.  Polishing now to test for the Certified Instructor ("blue") card toward the end of this winter.  Then start working to master the "Red" card, which covers the 2nd section of the Master's degree.

Arkansas offers four levels of certification:  Certified Lecturer, which covers the three proficiency lectures for the EA, FC, and MM degrees.  Officer's Proficiency, which covers opening and closing the lodge sequentially in all three degrees, opening and closing individually in each degree, and suspending and resuming labor between degrees.  Certified Instructor, or "blue" card covers the requirements for both the Lecturer's and Officer Proficiency cards, plus all parts and floorwork in the conferral of the three degrees, as well as the 2nd Section of the EA degree and the explanatory lecture on the Monuments and Emblems following the MM degree.  The "Red" card covers all parts of the second section of the MM degree.  Altogether, once you hold the blue and red cards, that's a hair over 80,000 words of ritual, and doesn't count the 3rd section of the EA or 2nd section of the FC (not tested because they're printed in the Monitor, but you're expected to be able to deliver them).   Certifications are good for 4 years, after which you have to be re-tested.


----------



## crono782 (Feb 8, 2014)

Just passed my "B" cert exam today for the first time. Not as challenging as I thought it would be... Anywho, time to keep workin' on that "A". 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Companion Joe (Feb 8, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## Bill Rose (Feb 8, 2014)

Congratulations Brother


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## JJones (Feb 8, 2014)

Finally got my "C" paperwork last Tues, it was a nice surprise. 


Working on learning the EA lecture now...I dunno if I'll try for anything more than a C for the immediate future though.


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 8, 2014)

crono782 said:


> Just passed my "B" cert exam today for the first time.


Congratulations!



crono782 said:


> Not as challenging as I thought it would be...


Nothing to it if you know your work!  :wink:


----------



## chrisu0017 (Feb 9, 2014)

I've had my "C" certificate for three years now and finally took my "A" exam last weekend.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Pscyclepath (Apr 27, 2014)

As noted above, Arkansas has the four certified proficiencies:  Certified Lecturer, Lodge Officer Proficiency, and Certified Instructor.  there is a separate certification for having learned all parts and the floorwork for the second section of the Master's degree. The standard is a word-perfect performance for all work, depending on the examiner you may be allowed three un-self-corrected words.  I got my Officers' Proficiency last fall before being seated in the South, and was passed last week as a Certified Instructor, which covers all the adopted work with the exception of the second section of the Master's.  I went ahead and bit off the whole chew at once, while it was one heck of an exam (took about 2 3/4 hours, considering that having been passed on the obligations as part of the proficiency lectures in the first part of the exam, I didn't have to recite them all over again while conferring the degrees ;-)  Second sections of the EA and Fellowcraft were included, and the Emblems lecture that makes up the third section of the Masters degree from the monitor.  But the good thing is that having passed, I only have to keep up certification for the one "blue" card from here on out.  Certification is good for four years; to recertify, if you have been actively working and the Grand Lecturer is happy with your performance, you may likely get checked on the more critical parts and they dig deeper into your knowledge if you turn out to be a bit wobbly anywhere ;-)  If you let it lapse, then you have to go back thru the whole ordeal of petitioning the Grand Lodge for certification and reciting the entire work for score all over again.

The cards aren't as common as you might think...  Out of our lodge of ~150 members, we have three current cardholders.  The Secretary & Treasurer have the OP card, and are due to recertify this summer, I have the OP card and the only current Instructor card. Others have held them in the past though, and it's a pain to go back and recertify once you've lapsed. 

I'm working with the guys behind me in line to get them their OP cards before they move up into the principal chairs, as well as get them ready to take more responsibility in the degree work.  At the same time I've been working on the parts in the second section of the Master's, and can function in all the parts so far except King Solomon and Hiram of Tyre.  Time and an available lecturer permitting, I'm going to try for the Red card around the end of this year.  At the same time, I'm proceeding quietly so as to not ruffle too many feathers with our current Director of Work, who's getting way on up there in years and only drills us these days on opening and closing the lodge :-(


----------



## crono782 (Nov 8, 2014)

Passed my first "A" certificate exam today! Man what a relief, hah.


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 8, 2014)

Congratulations, Bro. Daniel!


----------



## Pscyclepath (Mar 27, 2015)

Examined Thursday evening by a panel of three instructors, and found proficient for my Red Card...together with my Blue Card from last spring, this certifies me as an instructor in the entire adopted work for AR...   and apparently there are derned few holders running around now with both the Red & Blue cards...   Just have to let the paperwork catch up...


----------



## crono782 (Mar 28, 2015)

Nice job!


----------



## Roy Vance (Apr 2, 2015)

I realize that the title of this thread is for 2014, but I am reading it in 2015, so I will comment in 2015. Last August (2014), I went for certification to get my "C" certificate for three years. I will go this August (2015) and work to get my "B" certificate. The difference between the two in Texas is that the "B" is everything in the "C" and being able to confer all three degrees. An "A" in Texas is a "B" plus all of the lectures. I am not even near that good,...yet. I will try for the "A" in a couple of years. After all, I have only been a MM for less than four years.


----------



## Kenneth NC Mason (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm working in getting my Certified Instructors Certificate. The GL of NC holds exams for that in August so luckily I don't have much more to learn. We don't have any proficency requirements to become master ( although, if you're a lodge UD, then you have to know all degrees and lectures if your a master or warden, someone inNC correct me if I'm wrong) . To be a District Deputy Grand Lecturer you have to know all degrees and lectures. They have a separate certification called Certifed Lecturer that they have to do so to be elected for that.

For CI you have to do ( listed in order of things I can do to things I still working on)
Tyler's Oath
Open MM Lodge and Close a MM lodge
Dispense with and Resume Labor
Take all parts in the EA Degree including Apron Lecture and do Catechism Q&A
Take all parts in FC Degree including the SD Lecture, and the  Geoemetry Explanation that is supposed to be done by the WM. I did both the lecture and the Letter G explanation a few months a go. Also must do Catechism Q&A.
Take all parts in the MM Degree first and second section and explain in detail the MM short form

To be a CL you have to do the EA ( which I just did two weeks ago) and MM lectures. If you have a CI Certifcate, you can go back a year after your exam and just do the remaining two lectures , then you're a CL. Either certification is valid for five years.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 9, 2015)

Companion Joe said:


> As for holding certain proficiencies to hold office as some jurisdictions require, I don't like that at all. One of the best masters, if not the best, we've had in my time as a Mason couldn't do any degree work with much proficiency. We still laugh and say he couldn't open the lodge if he was using a chainsaw! He certainly couldn't confer a degree. But, when he was master, attendance was outstanding, we did things for the lodge, and it was just an all around good year.
> 
> If our state or lodge placed proficiency requirements on being WM, this man wouldn't have had the opportunity he deserved, and our lodge would have been the poorer for it.



Our last Master was exactly the same, he could open and close, run his business and that is it. That's all we asked him to do. He says he respects ritual but had no time or aptitude to learn it. All too often Freemasons choose their leaders by their ability to deliver a charge rather than lead. That's a big mistake in many lodges and Grand Lodges.. being a parrot does not a leader make... He was a fantastic master and a real shot in the arm, and it was great to see everyone support him - he delegated all his degree work and we had a great year.

More generally, to be a WM, you need to have served as Warden and have been a MM for not less than 5 years.

To be advanced to a FC, you need to be able to answer the required questions, and have doe the "Masonic Advancement Program 1" aka MAP 1. Not less than 12 weeks must have elapsed since you were initiated.
To be raised as a MM, you need to be able to answer the required questions, and have done your MAP2.. Not less than 52 weeks must have eleapsed since you were initiated.
To obtain your MM certificate, you need to have done the MAP3.

Once any brother has done MAP1, 2 & 3 they get a lapel pin.

The MAPs are basically a walk through of the degree the brother has done and a Q&A session. They run anywhere from 40 mins to 3 hours, depending on he presenter and the discussions around the degree and freemasonry..


----------

